# Black Haw wine recipe



## Bobp (Oct 24, 2011)

Has anyone ever tried to make black haw berry wine? I discovered several trees and after reasearch found that they were mblack haws... they don't taste bad.. kind of sweet, with a consisisty of a perssimmon....and they have a seed in the middle..


----------



## Stuart77047 (Oct 25, 2011)

From looking online it has an asprin type compound in it. Not sure if it would be the best thing to have a few glasses of. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Bobp (Oct 28, 2011)

The Salicin you are refering to, is in the inner bark layer...this same compound is also in many other plants.... the bark compounds of this plant appear to have lots of medicinal possibility's....... we picked all we could find... which was only about a 1 lb butter tub full.. the birds work them over quick... i beleive i'll dry them and plant them under a controlled area... we'll see what happens... maybe i'll ultimatly get enough to use for some sort of recipe??


----------



## Bobp (Nov 30, 2011)

When using wild berrys would you reccomend freezing the fruit first???? Before fermenting? We found some more black haw trees and I beleive I will try a small batch.. I found a recipe on JKs site..


----------

